# colony collapse disorder article in New Scientist



## greatgabber (Dec 3, 2013)

edit


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

GG, I'm setting new rules that require a new member to first be active in the general bee forums before they can post in this forum due to us continuing to have members join only to get into contentious debates here.


----------

